# HELP ..Bought sweet Rafferty home today !



## Rafferty (Apr 9, 2016)

I'm a nervous wreck ?? I knew I'd be a bit nervous but I feel like a new mum lol ! 

He's 9 weeks , I'm a bit worried as he seems very sleepy ? He's not really done anything but sleep since we got him home ( he has woken looked around but not gone down or walked around etc ) we got back at 16.00 , it's now 22-35 . When he's asleep his breathing seems really fast . He hasn't weed or pooed and doesn't want a drink or food . Is that all normal ? He came vet checked , wormed , de flead , vaccinated etc . He does seem quite a timid boy but I'm just so worried ! 
We will be taking him to our vet on Monday so I will hopefully be reassured then! 

Thanks in advance


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Rafferty has had a big day ... being a baby puppy who has had to cope with the upheaval of leaving his home behind and moving into a new one with new people can be totally exhausting. Hopefully he'll be more alert soon.


----------



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

Did he just get vaccinated in the last 24-48 hours? If yes, perhaps he is just reacting to the vaccines.


----------



## Michele (Nov 12, 2015)

How is your new addition? Alert? I've been thinking about him...


----------



## SemperFi Teacher (Dec 24, 2015)

I know the feeling, I just brought my puppy home today too and I am a nervous wreck myself. My pup also have fast breathing and was vaccinated yesterday.


----------



## Rafferty (Apr 9, 2016)

So he ate his food ,had some water . Had a little walk around but totally scared and not interested in play or anything else . Tried to get him to wee or poop but still hasn't gone . I'm still awake( it 3.41 in the morning ) despite the fact he's fast asleep ! He's been in his crate since I came up at 12-30 and apart from sitting up a little when I left the room he's slept and slept. ( crate is in our bedroom as I didn't want to leave him alone at first ) His immunisations were On the first of April so not due to them. Really wish it wasn't Sunday tomorrow so I could get him seen at a vets to reassure me.


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

Good luck. It's hard enough diagnosing a problem with your dog even when you know them well. It's a leap in the dark with a new pup. Don't worry too much though - I remember our Poppy had very fast breathing when she was a pup. We were used to the slow breathing of an older dog and slightly concerned. I think it's just part of a pup's metabolism. 
Keep us updated


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

First of all pups are exhausting enough without being sleep deprived. Little Rafferty has had a huge day and it's late. Relax. Relax relax. The more chilled you are the better it is for him. Puppies sleep a lot anyway. And I mean a lot. After a 10 min activity slot they will sleep. After food. They sleep, sleeping is their number one activity. But during sleep time their bodies are changing and developing and growing still. Just give him lots of contact with you, lots of encouragement, lots of praise. If he falls asleep on your lap, grab a snooze yourself. It's bonding time. .....and yes, puppies do have a fast breathing pattern. Relax.


----------



## beekeeper (May 3, 2015)

The first ten days or so with Lottie (I've had her for two weeks) she slept and slept. She would play for 15 minutes then sleep for two hours! Make the most of it - it doesn't last. She is MUCH more wakeful now! 

Also, puppies do breathe fast when they're sleeping, it's normal. Hope you managed to get some rest.


----------



## Rafferty (Apr 9, 2016)

Thank you so much all. My general anxiety rather got the best of me. He's settled loads more today and we even got a vets slot so he's been well checked and given 10/10 for puppy health. He's eating, drinking , weed and pooed on his pad and is playing beautifuly. Thank you all xxxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Phew!
Now you can relax and enjoy him!
(And post some pictures... )


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Really pleased to hear that Rafferty is fine. They are such a worry when they are so young - they are so small and such a big responsibility. Enjoy him cos he sounds a treasure. x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Happy this had a happy outcome. Rufus is five and from time to time I still wake him up in the middle of the night when I get it into my head that he is breathing funny. My dogs breath funny when they dream, when they lie in the sun, and in Rufus's case, sometimes I swear it is to confirm his theory that I am completely neurotic. Welcome to the joy of cockapoos!


----------



## MHDDOG2016 (Jan 2, 2016)

So glad to hear he is doing well today!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

Yay! Enjoy your boy!


----------



## Michele (Nov 12, 2015)

Yayyyy! Let the wiggling, whining, snuggling, weeing, and pooing-palooza begin in earnest--with plenty of naps, of course...


----------



## rosie-h (Apr 8, 2016)

hi, as an (already anxious) expectant puppy owner I'm so happy to hear your little guy is doing much better today, and that you managed to get some reassurance from the vet


----------



## Rafferty (Apr 9, 2016)

Thank you ? Here is a photo of sleepy Raff today X


----------



## Gill57 (Mar 20, 2016)

Very very cute........


----------



## dogcrazy (Feb 16, 2016)

Phew! What a relief. I can understand why you were worried. Sounds like he was just a little in shock from the move and just shut down a bit but now is fine. Great news.


----------

